# Schwarzenegger for President?



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2003)

I am watching "Demolition Man" (Sylvester Stallone, Wesley Snipes) tonight. Most of it occurs in the future. One joke that's made is that Arnold Schwarzennegger is a former president, thanks to the 61st amendment which allowed a naturalized citizen to run!

Who knew! Of course they also refer to letting Jeffrey Dahmer out of prison.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> Of course they also refer to letting Jeffrey Dahmer out of prison.
> ...



Well, at least that's something we don't have to concern ourselves with anymore...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes, a happy ending there.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Well, at least that's something we don't have to concern ourselves with anymore


And that, my friends, is the difference between the legal system and the justice system.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I am watching "Demolition Man" (Sylvester Stallone, Wesley Snipes) tonight. Most of it occurs in the future. One joke that's made is that Arnold Schwarzennegger is a former president, thanks to the 61st amendment which allowed a naturalized citizen to run!
> 
> Who knew! Of course they also refer to letting Jeffrey Dahmer out of prison. *



Well, I see we have digressed from one possible future as referenced in Demolition Man with both Arnie for President and JD gettnig out of prison.


----------

